# Happy 5th birthday Tanner!!!!!



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

We aren't sure when his birthday is but today is the day that my family and I adopted him, so its his birthday.

My baby boy is growing up! I love him so much! He is such a lovebug!:wub:

Here are some photos of my baby:













































Some photos I just took of him as he was layig on the couch. He is very spoiled.lol



























Happy Birthday Tanner!! I love you!!:wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday to that handsome boy)


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy BD! He's quite handsome...and his muzzle doesn't look like a typical 5 year old...they ususally gray so early...he must have good 'young' genes!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Happy BD! He's quite handsome...and his muzzle doesn't look like a typical 5 year old...they ususally gray so early...he must have good 'young' genes!


He has a gray goatee!lol But yes, I bet he does the good young genes! I wonder what he will look like at 10 years old?


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

What a beauty! Happy b-day big boy!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy #5 birthday Tanner, and wishing you many many more!:birthday:


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday you handsome devil! Give him a hug from Rem and me!


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Tanner! He is gorgeous, what a coat! And very spoiled, by the look of the pics, lol.:birthday:


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Tanner! 

Pretty boy!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tanner says thank you for all the compliments, your making him blush, and birthday wishes.=)


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Tanner! Hope you have many more happy ones.


----------

